# Basement Bathroom Rough-In Help



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Seems like basement rough-ins never make sense to anyone but the guy that put it in. You can go off pipe sizes to try and figure stuff out. Sink should be 1.5", tub 1.5", shower 2", toilet 3-4".

Just a guess, but the smaller pipe with the larger pipe protecting it from the concrete in close to the wall may be for a floor drain, and the 2" pipe to its left, right against the wall would then be for a laundry drain. Those together would make sense.

The large pipe in the foreground would make sense as a toilet drain (maybe) and the 2" pipe next to it, a sink.

So from my best guess, looking at your picture, you have a rough in for a laundry machine, floor drain, toilet and sink.


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks JeepNick for the prompt answer. 

I was thinking to set up a standing shower where you see the possible "laundry machine, floor drain" combination, do you think that is also an option? 

Now as for the toilet and the sink next the it, what would be the layout of those 2? When sitting on the toilet will I be facing the sink? or will the sink on my right hand side when sitting on it?


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Well its also possible that the place where you want a shower is actually for a shower (or floor drain) and that the pipe against the wall is the vent. I was originally assuming the large pipe on the right (that goes all the way up) was a common vent for everything, but I suppose it could actually be a waste stack from up stairs. Do you know?


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, the one the right is the waste stack from upstairs.

Now, the vent for the shower (the one agains the wall) do I need to connect all the way about to the roof of the house? How does that normally work?


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

If the small pipe against the wall is actually the vent for the "shower" drain, then yes, you would vent that up through the roof of the house. Its likely that you could find someplace in your current plumbing vents to tie it in. Depending on codes, you might even be able to wet vent it through the stack, though my "know how" runs out right about here.

I'd say your first order of business is to figure out for sure which of the pipes sticking up are vents. I'm going to let someone else chime in on how best to do that, since I don't know.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would say JeepNick is correct. The pipe along the wall looks very close to the foundation walls so I would suspect this is the vent for the shower. The pipe on the lower right would be for the sink. You would just put a san tee on this and the vent for the sink would proceed straight up and tie-in at an appropriate location. The big pipe as you guessed is for the toilet and may or may not require a vent.


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

psilva, thanks for your answer. 

Quick questions:
1- What is a san tee?
2 - The vent for the sink can I also use it to drain the water?
3 - Do I need to connect the 2 vents (shower and sink) together on the top of the bathroom and then later to an existing vent on my first floor?

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

charlie902 said:


> psilva, thanks for your answer.
> 
> Quick questions:
> 1- What is a san tee?
> ...


1) It's a tee with a directional sweep. 

2) Yes it is used to drain the water, hence the use of the tee. Connect tee to existing pipe, then stub out of wall for p-trap and the top is the vent. This will be located in the proposed wall of the bathroom.

2) Yes you can connect them together in the bathroom, I believe a minumum of 1 foot above flood rim level, which will be the rim of the sink. Then you can vent through roof or connect to the existing stack, if accessible (in the attic possibly).


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. 

What are the recommendations for the layout? I'm looking for the position for the toilet, sink and standing shower.
As far as I know, the toilet needs to be separated a couple of inches from the walls. Can any one confirm those numbers? and also suggest positioning of everything


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

charlie902 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What are the recommendations for the layout? I'm looking for the position for the toilet, sink and standing shower.
> As far as I know, the toilet needs to be separated a couple of inches from the walls. Can any one confirm those numbers? and also suggest positioning of everything


 
Unless you want to break concrete you are somewhat limited.

Generally, for a toilet, 12" from the center of flange to the finish wall from the back, and 15" from the side.

The sink can easily be moved along that wall with a little more rough plumbing.

It all comes down to your preference and you wall layout.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

I think I'll make a conjecture on this.
The 3" pipe closest, on the picture is probably, the toilet.
The 2" pipe next to it (on the right) may be a re-vent for the toilet -
(I can't determine the distance from it to the concrete wall)
Is the distance from this pipe to the concrete wall, close to 5' plus?
Don't know where they ran the 3" - 4" sewer under the floor.
It does look a little close to the 4" - 6", pipe with the 2" inch pipe in it, for it to be for a vanity.
Also, the lay-out doesn't make sense.

The 6" pipe with the 2" pipe inside is probably the drain for a tub/shower.
The 2" pipe against the wall (to the left of it) is probably a drain for a vanity 
Also, a re-vent for the shower/tub.

The 3" pipe against the wall is a vent/drain (could be wet/dry)
How many fixtures are tied into it upstairs?
A laundry room, bathrooms, kitchen?
Is that the only pipe that goes through the roof?

What's the distance from the 2" pipe to the right of the 3" pipe (toilet) -
(closest to us, in the picture) to the concrete wall?

rossfingal


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rossfingal, the answer to your questions:

1. The distance from the 2" next to the 3" toilet pipe n the right it is at 8 feet from the concrete wall.
2 . The 3" pipe agains the wall is the drain from upstairs, where we have laundry rooms, bathrooms and kitchen. That pipe i dont believe it goes through the roof. When I checked the roof, I saw 2 vent pipes coming from the other bathrooms on the second floor.

Definetely, as you said, the layout doesn't make any sense to me.

Any help from anyone here would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Any more advice guys


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

charlie902 said:


> Any more advice guys


It's already been said but I'll repeat it- the 2' pipes near the foundation are the shower drain and vent (you could probably put a lav on the vent too)
In the fore ground is the 3" toilet and it's 2" vent which could also be used for a lav drain. 
Do you have a 2" capped pipe in the ceiling?
When plumbers do a basement "rough-in-only", they are not always accurate with their measurements, causing future homeowners to scratch their heads(sound familiar?) Example-- The shower looks too close to the foundation, and the toilet set up is kind of goofy looking too


----------



## charlie902 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. 
Thats part of my confusion. Shower is too close to wall. Less than 12 inches. 
I found a capped pipe in the ceiling but more than 20 feet frm there. 
Position of the vanity vs toilet doesnt make sense to me. What do you think should be the best position of toilet? Facing the vanity when sitting down or on my hand right side.
Thanks in advance


----------

